# anybody used the snorkel your atv kit on a teryx?



## greenmachine7

so today i started to snorkel the cvt on my teryx, and once my dad saw it pulled apart, he got angry and said he didnt trust me to do it, so im looking for a kit that requires minimum cutting of plastics, and ease of installation.

thanks, luke


----------



## filthyredneck

There's many mixed reviews on the snork your atv kits.... I've seen more positive than negative, but point is, there are negative things about them. Most common complaint is that sometimes the fitment isn't the best (but it works). Where are you located? There's a guy thats local to me that does them and is very good and doesnt charge much more than the kit you're looking at.....and his price includes parts and labor.


----------



## adam6604

i use the SYA snorkels and i have no complaints.. though its a brute not a teryx. hope you figure it out.


----------



## greenmachine7

im in nc, and so far ive heard good things about them, just wanted to get some more opinions before i spend 200 on them, anyone else>


----------



## adam6604

friend has them on his 04 grizzly too. had to re-seal them once.


----------



## filthyredneck

I wouldn't be reluctant to try one of their kits, my buddy Walker has one on his wife's Outty Max and I've seen that sucker handlebar deep a time or two. I just remember seeing a thread on here not long ago asking questions about one of their kits because it didn't line up right on the guy's brute. I also work with somebody that installed one on his brute and had a couple issues but it ended up going together and it's been tested and proven water tight since the install (both these brutes were 2012s...maybe SYATV just hasn't got that kit right yet). Teryx has been out long enough that their kit for it might be fine, plus theres minimal room to route your piping so if they got it to fit one then it should fit all in my opinion.


----------



## adam6604

well honestly me and a guy from work have the same bikes ( mines a '12 his both are 11's ) and our centre snorkels are lower then the others.. pics doesn't show that. lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Thinking about it.....my stepdad has a 2011 Teryx Sport, he got a Triangle ATV kit for it, VERY clean looking and install isn't bad because Triangle uses Marine Exhaust Hose under the plastics, but the kit is expensive. (both my Canam's use this same stuff on my Performance ATV kits....VERY DURABLE)


----------



## greenmachine7

the triangle kit is so dang expensive, or i would have jumped all over it, being that ive heard good things about it, but im 17 and just bought a new to me teryx and dont have 500 to spend on a snorkit. hell for 500 i could have the 28 inch gators i want lol


----------



## Polaris425

Um. I just did a how to write up. Use it. It's free. And will be better than any kit. If you buy a kit I'll ban you. Just kidding. But seriously I will. Haha. No really. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/106-sxs-how-tos/18350-teryx-snorkel.html


----------

